# Delaware River Stripers et al....



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Where I SHOULD be this weekend instead of my brother-in-laws:
http://members.aol.com/wormpeople/aboutus.htm 

PA and NJ have reciprocal freshwater license agreements -- you can fish from either shore with a valid license. Just a continuation of my bad luck that the Schuylkill stripers are in... I can't get down to my old spots with this gimpy knee!

Of course this means the stripers shold be in at the Egg Harbor River, Mays Landing, NJ.


----------



## Joel Tuck (Apr 4, 2000)

Manayunk Jake,

originally from west phila. use to fish skull.(art museum) but on west riverside and hang those stripers at nite. Boy i do miss it. hopefuuly make it back someday God willing. Have you heard of them being in there thick yet?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings J.T.!

Go to the link above and click reports. Fairmount Dam and the Art Museum Dam are one and the same. Some huge stripers being caught...


----------



## Joel Tuck (Apr 4, 2000)

Manayunk......

My my my what a report...........

Love to take part of action but time isn't right.....Thanks a lot

Great Fishing...........


----------

